# Huns, Huns, and more huns



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Went back home deer hunting in northern Rolette and Towner county and their are huns all over. We moved at least 2 covies of huns every walk this weekend finding them on road ways, stubblefield edges and even slough edges. Last year I could definitely tell the numbers were way up from the previous year, but this year was as good if not better than the early 90's. Sharptails were all over up there as well and not nearly as skittish as they are around the lower half of the state. I don't think they get hunted up there much.


----------



## Cowvet (Nov 21, 2005)

I hunted for a week in S Central and moved alot of huns. Saw more coveys of huns than flocks of sharptails. We saw @ 3 -4 flocks a day with out really going into prime hun cover. The covey sizes were from 8 to @ 30. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Good to hear they still exist in ND...I was beginning to have doubts. I hunt mostly SE and havent seen a covey all year. I may have seen ONE covey last year but to date this year NOT A BIRD. Pretty sad.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Saw a covey today and harvested my first hun in two years! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In August when swathing wheat there was at least one covey in each field. I've seen one since while hunting. I think they go into hibernation with the coots.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

They are around......I have bagged 6 while pheasant hunting around Jamestown!!

Tasty little buggers!!


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

We started finding them last year after letting my setter range out in larger CRP fields.

Again this year we have found good populations in the same areas. It's a real rush when a covey of 10-12 gets up all at once. Plus it extends the hunt cause you don't have to quit after three pheasants.


----------

